# Work in Tilbury, Delta - where to live?



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I am fairly confident that I am going to be offered a job in the near future (fingers crossed) in Tilbury, north delta. Wondering if anyone can recommend where to live (and advise where to avoid). 

Ideally I would be looking for somewhere within a 30 min commute (45 worst case). I would want a family area as I have 2 young girls (will be 1 and 2 1/2 when we go) and would be looking for a minimum of 3 beds (pref 4 or 3+den) for a rental budget of $2000 CAD per month, could push to $2500 if needed. Would want to be near to community centre (for kids playgroups), a park and pool. Relatively close to big supermarkets would be good and would be ideal if could walk to a few shops, restaurants etc. 

I would be grateful for any suggestions. In my own mind I am looking at Richmond, Burnaby or White Rock. Anyone got any good / bad points for these areas? I also would appreciate any direction as to exact areas - I appreciate Richmond for example is a big place! In Richmond I have heard the seafair and steveston are nice? 

I am heading over for a few days in a months time so ideally want to narrow it down to a few areas so I can take a look when over there.

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If I had my druthers of the three locations mentioned I would go directly to White Rock, not pass Go and not collect my $200.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Why does White rock stand out to you? What are the pros? Or the cons of the others!

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

roundfoot said:


> Why does White rock stand out to you? What are the pros? Or the cons of the others!
> 
> Thanks.


I've visited all three place and White Rock just struck me as a super place to live. On the ocean with great restaurants as facilities and very nice, but quite expensive, housing. Richmond is too close to the airport, which can be good or bad depending on how that's perceived and is more industria looking. Burnaby, not bad but nothing compared to White Rock. It's just my opinion of course and others might take issue with my comments.


----------

